# Assert Failed (Status 7)



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

I've only seen two other posts about this, but it didn't seem like anybody knew exactly how they ended up resolving it.

Right now, no matter what ROM I try to flash, I get Assert Failed (Status 7). I've tried imaging back to stock, re-pushing CWM, etc. and its still a no go.

I've tried toggling assertion off/on to no avail.

I'm pretty sure I have a Verizon Galaxy Nexus









Anyone have any other recommendations?


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Are you using the right version of CWM? I know when I had my Fascinate if you tried to go to anything mtd and didn't have the fixed cwm for cm7 you would get status 7 errors.


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Are you using the right version of CWM? I know when I had my Fascinate if you tried to go to anything mtd and didn't have the fixed cwm for cm7 you would get status 7 errors.


You rock sir. I went and double-checked this. Turns out there are two CWM's for the Nexus floating around. I was using 5.5.0.2 Maguro - I switched to 5.5.0.4 Toro and everything works!


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

burningembers said:


> You rock sir. I went and double-checked this. Turns out there are two CWM's for the Nexus floating around. I was using 5.5.0.2 Maguro - I switched to 5.5.0.4 Toro and everything works!


Glad I could help


----------

